# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Славянские имена

## randir

Белослав (а) - происходит от корней БЕЛ - белый, белое и СЛАВ - славить. Славящий Белое (например, Добро и Свет, иными словами всё хорошее, доброе, светлое, святое).
Берислав (а) - происходит от слова БРАТЬ и корня СЛАВ - славить. Берущий Славу, заботящиеся о Славе.
Благослав(а) - происходит от слова БЛАГО и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Благо, Добро.
Борислав (а) - происходит от слова БОРЬБА и корня СЛАВ. Борющиеся за Славу.
Братислав(а) - происходит от слова Брат, Братия и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Братство, Единство (например, ратное).
Бронислав (а) - происходит от слова Бронь и корня СЛАВ. Защитник Славы, оберегающий Славу.
Велеслав (а) - происходит от имени Славянского Бога Велеса и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Бога Велеса.
Ветрослав (а) - происходит от слова Ветер и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Ветер (1 из 4 стихий Мироздания).
Ведослав (а) - происходит от слова Веда (Знание) и корня Слав. Славящий Веды (Знания).
Твердислав (а) - происходит от слова Твердь и корня Слав. Славящий Твердь (т.е. Землю, 1 из 4 стихий Мироздания)
Темнослав (а) - происходит от слова Тьма и корня Слав. Славящий Тьму.
Доброслав (а) - происходит от слова ДОБРО и СЛАВ. Славящий Добро.
Родослав (а) - происходит от корней РОД и СЛАВ - славить. Славящий РОД.
Родислав (а) - тоже значение, что и у Родослав(а,ы). Славящий РОД и РОДичей.
Велислав (а) - происходит от слов Величие и Слава. Великая, большая слава.
Древослав(а) - происходит от слова Древо (дерево) и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Древо (Древа в язычестве и у славян почитались особо, ибо считалось что корни деревьев - означает РОДовую связь поколений, в них живут души наших Пращуров, животных и Богов).
Радислав (а) - происходит от слова Радеть (заботится) и корня СЛАВ - славить. Заботящийся или радеющий о Славе.
Навислав (а) - происходит от слов Навь и корня Слав. Славящий Навь («чернобожник»).
Владислав (а) - происходит от слов Владеть и корня Слав. Владеющий Славой. Володислав (а), сокращённо Влад (а) - то же самое значение, что и у Владислав (а, ы).
Ростислав(а) - происходит от слова РОСТ и корня СЛАВ. Возрастающая, растущая Слава.
Растислав(а) - тоже значение, что и у Ростислав(а, ы).
Светослав (а) - происходит от корней СВЕТ и СЛАВ. Славящий СВЕТ.
Светислав (а) - тоже значение, что и у Светослав(а, ы).
Святослав (а) - Священная Слава, т.е. Божественная Слава.
Станислав (а) - происходит от слова СТАН и корня СЛАВ. Устанавливающий, ставящий Славу.
Воислав (а) - происходит от слов Воин и корня Слав. Славный, прославленный Воин.
Воротислав (а) - происходит от слов Воротить (возврат, возвращать) и корня Слав. Возвращающий Славу.
Венцеслав (а) - происходит от слов Венчать и корня Слав. Увенчанный Славой.
Огнеслав (а) - происходит от слова Огонь и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Огонь (1 из 4 стихий Мироздания)
Зореслав (а) - происходит от слова Заря и корня Слав. Славящий Зорю.
Зареслав (а) - тоже значение, что и у Зореслав(а, ы).
Яробор - борющиеся с Яром (Солнцем, Ярилом), стойкий.
Часлав (а) - происходит от слов Чаять и корня Слав. Чающий, жаждающий Славы.
Любослав (а) - происходит от слов Любить и корня Слав - Славить. Любящий Славу.
Всеслав (а) - происходит от слов Всё и корня Слав. Всеславящий, знаменитый.
Вячеслав (а) - наиславнейший, самый славный.
Всемил (а) - всеми любимый, всем милый.
Родосвет - Освещающий РОД (например, своими достижениями и благими делами, выдающиеся личность), Свет РОДа.
Родовест - Вестник РОДа.
Звенислав (а) - звенящий, оглашающий о славе.
Зима - суровая, беспощадная.
Ярослав (а) - происходит от корней ЯР - Ярило (Солнце) и Слав - славить, славление. Славящий Ярило (Солнце).
Ладислав (а) - происходит от имени Богини-Матушки Лады - и корня СЛАВ - славление, славить. Славящий Ладу-Матушку.
Мирослав (а) - происходит от слова Мир и корня Слав. Славящий Мир.
Славомир (а) - тоже значение, что и у Мирослав(а, ы)
Мстислав (а) - происходит от слова МЕСТЬ и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Месть.
Любовь - любимая.
Любава (Люба) - то же самое значение, что и у Любовь.
Ярисвет (а) - происходит от слов Яр(и) (Ярило) и Свет. Солнца Свет.
Яросвет (а) - то же самое значение, что и у Ярисвет (а, ы).
Любомир (а) - происходит от слов Любить и Мир. Любящий Мир.
Миролюб (а) - то же самое значение, что и у Любомира.
Добронрав (а) - происходит от слов Добро и Нрав. Добрый Нрав (характер).
Ратибор - происходит от слов Рать и Борьба. Ратный Боец (Ратник).
Яромир (а) - происходит от слов Яр (Ярило) и Мир. Солнечный Мир.
Добросвет (а) - происходит от слов Добро и Свет. Добрый Свет. Несущий Добро.
Светополк - происходит от слов Свет и Полк. Светлый Полк. Полк, несущий Свет.
Ярополк - происходит от слов Яр (Ярило) и Полк. Предводитель Солнечного Войска, Войск Света и Добра.
Святополк - происходит от слов Святой и Полк. Священный (Божественный) полк.
Лютомысл - мыслящий о добре и зле.
Владимир (а) - Владеющий Миром.
Златомир (а) - происходит от слов Злат и Мир. Золотой Мир.
Златоцвет (а) - происходит от слов Злат и Цвет. Золотоцветная.
Злата - сокращённое имя от Златоцвет (а, ы).
Драгомир (а) - дороже мира.
Лада - любимая, милая.
Любим - любимый.
Горазд - искусный, способный.
Горислав (а) - горящий во славе.
Вячко - праРОДителей Вятичей.
Волколак - волкочеловек.
Жизномир - живущий в мире.
Ждан (а) - долгожданное дитя.
Вятич - представитель РОДа Вятичей.
Всеволод - властелин наРОДа, всем владеющий.
Красимир (а) - прекрасный и мирный.
Кощей - худой, костлявый.
Дубыня - подобный дубу, несокрушимый.
Лучезар (а) - светящий Луч. Зарящий, озаряющий лучом (света).
Велимудр - происходит от слов Мудрость и Величие. Великая мудрость, великий мудрец.
Будимир (а) - происходит от слов Будить и Мир. Будящий, пробуждающий мир.
Велимир (а) - происходит от слов Великий и Мир. Великий (Большой) мир.
Творимир (а) - происходит от слов Творить и Мир. Создающий, творящий мир.
Ярилин (а) - происходит от слова Ярило (Солнце). Солнечный, позитивный, жизнерадостный.
Ладимир (а) - происходит от слов Лад и Мир. Ладящий с миром.
Светлан (а) - светлый, чистый душой.
Световид - происходит от слов Свет и Вид. Видящий Свет, прозорливый.
Свентовид - то же самое значение, что и у Световида.
Станимир (а) - происходит от корня Стан и слова Мир. Устанавливающий мир.
Тихомир (а) - происходит от слов Тихо и Мир. Тихий и мирный.
Снежана - беловолосая, холодная.
Стоян (а) - крепкий, несгибаемый.
Изяслав (а) - взявший славу.
Искрен - искренний.
Искра - женская форма имени Искрен.
Хладовзор - происходит от слов Хлад и Взор. Холодный Взор (взгляд).
Светозар (а) - происходит от слов Свет и корня Зар. Озаряющий Светом.
Твердимир (а) - происходит от слов Твердь и Мир. Твёрдый мир.
Ратмир (а) - защитник мира.
Радосвет (а) - происходит от слов Радость и Свет. Освещающий радостью.
Радость - радость, счастье.
Радигост - происходит от слов Радеть и Гость. радеющий, заботящиеся о госте (другом человеке).
Богумил (Богомил) - милый Богу.
Градимир (а) - хранящий мир.
Градислав (а) - охраняющий славу.
Годослав - князь бодричей-рарогов.
Гостемил - милый другому (гостю).
Горыня - подобный горе, громадный, несокрушимый.
Людмил (а) - милый людям.
Добролюб - Любящий Добро. Добрый и милый.
Милан (а) - милый, милейший.
Мечислав (а) - происходит от слов Меч и корня Слав - славить. Славящий Меч.
Мечеслав (а) - тоже самое значение, что и у Мечислав (а, ы).
Рада - то же самое значение, что и у Радость.
Радим - прародитель Радимичей.
Радмила - происходит от слов Радеть и корня Мил. Радеющая, заботливая и милая.
Пересвет - очень светлый, наисветлейший.
Путимир - происходит от слов Путь и Мир. Идущий мирными путями, мирный.
Молчан (а) - происходит от слова Молчание. Молчаливый, неразговорчивый (бука).
Милослав (а) - происходит от корней Мил и Слав. Славящий милость, милостивый.
Велеша - женское имя, произошедшее от Бога Велеса.
Надежда - надежда, надеющиеся на лучшее.
Надежа - то же самое значение, что и у Надежды.
Некрас - некрасивый.
Невзор - невидящий.
Любомила - милая, любимая.  *Примечание:* Список имён неполный. В нём собраны лишь самые распространённые славянские имена и поданы в качестве примеров.

----------


## Lampada

То же в алфавитном порядке. 
Белослав (а) - происходит от корней БЕЛ - белый, белое и СЛАВ - славить. Славящий Белое (например, Добро и Свет, иными словами всё хорошее, доброе, светлое, святое).
Берислав (а) - происходит от слова БРАТЬ и корня СЛАВ - славить. Берущий Славу, заботящиеся о Славе.
Благослав(а) - происходит от слова БЛАГО и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Благо, Добро.
Богумил (Богомил) - милый Богу.
Борислав (а) - происходит от слова БОРЬБА и корня СЛАВ. Борющиеся за Славу.
Братислав(а) - происходит от слова Брат, Братия и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Братство, Единство (например, ратное).
Бронислав (а) - происходит от слова Бронь и корня СЛАВ. Защитник Славы, оберегающий Славу.
Будимир (а) - происходит от слов Будить и Мир. Будящий, пробуждающий мир.
Ведослав (а) - происходит от слова Веда (Знание) и корня Слав. Славящий Веды (Знания).
Велеслав (а) - происходит от имени Славянского Бога Велеса и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Бога Велеса.
Велеша - женское имя, произошедшее от Бога Велеса.
Велимир (а) - происходит от слов Великий и Мир. Великий (Большой) мир.
Велимудр - происходит от слов Мудрость и Величие. Великая мудрость, великий мудрец.
Велислав (а) - происходит от слов Величие и Слава. Великая, большая слава.
Венцеслав (а) - происходит от слов Венчать и корня Слав. Увенчанный Славой.
Ветрослав (а) - происходит от слова Ветер и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Ветер (1 из 4 стихий Мироздания).
Владимир (а) - Владеющий Миром.
Владислав (а) - происходит от слов Владеть и корня Слав. Владеющий Славой. Володислав (а), сокращённо Влад (а) - то же самое значение, что и у Владислав (а, ы).
Воислав (а) - происходит от слов Воин и корня Слав. Славный, прославленный Воин.
Волколак - волкочеловек.
Воротислав (а) - происходит от слов Воротить (возврат, возвращать) и корня Слав. Возвращающий Славу.
Всеволод - властелин наРОДа, всем владеющий.
Всемил (а) - всеми любимый, всем милый.
Всеслав (а) - происходит от слов Всё и корня Слав. Всеславящий, знаменитый.
Вятич - представитель РОДа Вятичей.
Вячеслав (а) - наиславнейший, самый славный.
Вячко - праРОДителей Вятичей.
Годослав - князь бодричей-рарогов.
Горазд - искусный, способный.
Горислав (а) - горящий во славе.
Горыня - подобный горе, громадный, несокрушимый.
Гостемил - милый другому (гостю).
Градимир (а) - хранящий мир.
Градислав (а) - охраняющий славу.
Добролюб - Любящий Добро. Добрый и милый.
Добронрав (а) - происходит от слов Добро и Нрав. Добрый Нрав (характер).
Добросвет (а) - происходит от слов Добро и Свет. Добрый Свет. Несущий Добро.
Доброслав (а) - происходит от слова ДОБРО и СЛАВ. Славящий Добро.
Драгомир (а) - дороже мира.
Древослав(а) - происходит от слова Древо (дерево) и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Древо (Древа в язычестве и у славян почитались особо, ибо считалось что корни деревьев - означает РОДовую связь поколений, в них живут души наших Пращуров, животных и Богов).
Дубыня - подобный дубу, несокрушимый.
Ждан (а) - долгожданное дитя.
Жизномир - живущий в мире.
Зареслав (а) - тоже значение, что и у Зореслав(а, ы).
Звенислав (а) - звенящий, оглашающий о славе.
Зима - суровая, беспощадная.
Злата - сокращённое имя от Златоцвет (а, ы).
Златомир (а) - происходит от слов Злат и Мир. Золотой Мир.
Златоцвет (а) - происходит от слов Злат и Цвет. Золотоцветная.
Зореслав (а) - происходит от слова Заря и корня Слав. Славящий Зорю.
Изяслав (а) - взявший славу.
Искра - женская форма имени Искрен.
Искрен - искренний.
Кощей - худой, костлявый.
Красимир (а) - прекрасный и мирный.
Лада - любимая, милая.
Ладимир (а) - происходит от слов Лад и Мир. Ладящий с миром.
Ладислав (а) - происходит от имени Богини-Матушки Лады - и корня СЛАВ - славление, славить. Славящий Ладу-Матушку.
Лучезар (а) - светящий Луч. Зарящий, озаряющий лучом (света).
Любава (Люба) - то же самое значение, что и у Любовь.
Любим - любимый.
Любовь - любимая.
Любомила - милая, любимая.
Любомир (а) - происходит от слов Любить и Мир. Любящий Мир.
Любослав (а) - происходит от слов Любить и корня Слав - Славить. Любящий Славу.
Людмил (а) - милый людям.
Лютомысл - мыслящий о добре и зле.
Мечеслав (а) - тоже самое значение, что и у Мечислав (а, ы).
Мечислав (а) - происходит от слов Меч и корня Слав - славить. Славящий Меч.
Милан (а) - милый, милейший.
Милослав (а) - происходит от корней Мил и Слав. Славящий милость, милостивый.
Миролюб (а) - то же самое значение, что и у Любомира.
Мирослав (а) - происходит от слова Мир и корня Слав. Славящий Мир.
Молчан (а) - происходит от слова Молчание. Молчаливый, неразговорчивый (бука).
Мстислав (а) - происходит от слова МЕСТЬ и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Месть.
Навислав (а) - происходит от слов Навь и корня Слав. Славящий Навь («чернобожник»).
Надежа - то же самое значение, что и у Надежды.
Надежда - надежда, надеющиеся на лучшее.
Невзор - невидящий.
Некрас - некрасивый.
Огнеслав (а) - происходит от слова Огонь и корня СЛАВ. Славящий Огонь (1 из 4 стихий Мироздания)
Пересвет - очень светлый, наисветлейший.
Путимир - происходит от слов Путь и Мир. Идущий мирными путями, мирный.
Рада - то же самое значение, что и у Радость.
Радигост - происходит от слов Радеть и Гость. радеющий, заботящиеся о госте (другом человеке).
Радим - прародитель Радимичей.
Радислав (а) - происходит от слова Радеть (заботится) и корня СЛАВ - славить. Заботящийся или радеющий о Славе.
Радмила - происходит от слов Радеть и корня Мил. Радеющая, заботливая и милая.
Радосвет (а) - происходит от слов Радость и Свет. Освещающий радостью.
Радость - радость, счастье.
Растислав(а) - тоже значение, что и у Ростислав(а, ы).
Ратибор - происходит от слов Рать и Борьба. Ратный Боец (Ратник).
Ратмир (а) - защитник мира.
Родислав (а) - тоже значение, что и у Родослав(а,ы). Славящий РОД и РОДичей.
Родовест - Вестник РОДа.
Родосвет - Освещающий РОД (например, своими достижениями и благими делами, выдающиеся личность), Свет РОДа.
Родослав (а) - происходит от корней РОД и СЛАВ - славить. Славящий РОД.
Ростислав(а) - происходит от слова РОСТ и корня СЛАВ. Возрастающая, растущая Слава.
Свентовид - то же самое значение, что и у Световида.
Светислав (а) - тоже значение, что и у Светослав(а, ы).
Светлан (а) - светлый, чистый душой.
Световид - происходит от слов Свет и Вид. Видящий Свет, прозорливый.
Светозар (а) - происходит от слов Свет и корня Зар. Озаряющий Светом.
Светополк - происходит от слов Свет и Полк. Светлый Полк. Полк, несущий Свет.
Светослав (а) - происходит от корней СВЕТ и СЛАВ. Славящий СВЕТ.
Святополк - происходит от слов Святой и Полк. Священный (Божественный) полк.
Святослав (а) - Священная Слава, т.е. Божественная Слава.
Славомир (а) - тоже значение, что и у Мирослав(а, ы)
Снежана - беловолосая, холодная.
Станимир (а) - происходит от корня Стан и слова Мир. Устанавливающий мир.
Станислав (а) - происходит от слова СТАН и корня СЛАВ. Устанавливающий, ставящий Славу.
Стоян (а) - крепкий, несгибаемый.
Твердимир (а) - происходит от слов Твердь и Мир. Твёрдый мир.
Твердислав (а) - происходит от слова Твердь и корня Слав. Славящий Твердь (т.е. Землю, 1 из 4 стихий Мироздания)
Творимир (а) - происходит от слов Творить и Мир. Создающий, творящий мир.
Темнослав (а) - происходит от слова Тьма и корня Слав. Славящий Тьму.
Тихомир (а) - происходит от слов Тихо и Мир. Тихий и мирный.
Хладовзор - происходит от слов Хлад и Взор. Холодный Взор (взгляд).
Часлав (а) - происходит от слов Чаять и корня Слав. Чающий, жаждающий Славы.
Ярилин (а) - происходит от слова Ярило (Солнце). Солнечный, позитивный, жизнерадостный.
Ярисвет (а) - происходит от слов Яр(и) (Ярило) и Свет. Солнца Свет.
Яробор - борющиеся с Яром (Солнцем, Ярилом), стойкий.
Яромир (а) - происходит от слов Яр (Ярило) и Мир. Солнечный Мир.
Ярополк - происходит от слов Яр (Ярило) и Полк. Предводитель Солнечного Войска, Войск Света и Добра.
Яросвет (а) - то же самое значение, что и у Ярисвет (а, ы).
Ярослав (а) - происходит от корней ЯР - Ярило (Солнце) и Слав - славить, славление. Славящий Ярило (Солнце).

----------


## Wowik

Тема Лёлика и Болека не раскрыта.   ::

----------


## Yul'a

Это не список славянских имен, а список имен, которые считаются славянскими у в сектах современных неоязычников. 
Так как о язычестве славян сохранилось не так много информации, неоязычники по сути культ придумали. "Славянские имена" тоже могут придумываться или трактоваться по-новому.  _Искра_ - советское "революционное" имя для девочки.   ::  
Имя _Навислав_ не существовало, так как легенду о Нави и Прави придумал кто-то из современных основателей неоязычников.    

> Вячко - праРОДителей Вятичей.

 _Вячко_ - вариант имени Вячеслав. Имена на -слав могли иметь только князья и знатные люди, например, _Путислав_ - имя для князя, _Путята_ - для простого человека.    _Кощей_ - тюрское слово.  _Вера, Надежда, Любовь_ - калькированный перевод имен греческих святых, христианские имена.   

> Невзор - невидящий. 
> Некрас - некрасивый.

 Некрас - не "некрасивый", а имя, которое давали ребенку в качестве оберега, чтобы нечистая сила не стала на него даже смотреть. Как и Нелюб, Немил, Невзор, Гнида и т.д.  

> Ладислав (а) - происходит от имени Богини-Матушки Лады - и корня СЛАВ - славление, славить. Славящий Ладу-Матушку.

   ::

----------


## randir

Yul'a, откуда такая информация... Я конечно понимаю критику.. но источники и факты пожалуйста в студию... Какие же были имена... Сплошь небось греческие. И конечно греки придумали для нас варваров язык...

----------


## randir

Yul'a ,по поводу критики не которых имен я с вами соглашусь. Но вы так категорично заявляете что абсолютно все именя из списка не являются славянскими...

----------


## Yul'a

Нет, я не то имела в виду. 
Большинство этих имен - славянские, зафиксированные в летописях, других письменных источниках. Но подача информации - идет от неоязычников, где неважно, правильно или нет это исторически, главное, чтобы идеологически было верно.   

> Радим - прародитель Радимичей.

 Это же не объяснение имени! _Радим_ - форма имени _Радимир_. 
Есть словари русских имен, древнерусских имен, фамилий, где обоснованно доказывается, когда, от чего возникло имя или где зафиксировано. 
Если починится   ::  Alcogol, то выложу список древнерусских имен из словаря Тупикова.

----------


## Wowik

> _Кощей_ - тюрское слово.

   ::   
А как же КОСТЬ ? Тоже от тюрков?

----------


## Yul'a

> Originally Posted by Yul'a  _Кощей_ - тюрское слово.      
> А как же КОСТЬ ? Тоже от тюрков?

 В этимологическом словаре _кощей_ - из тюрк. "раб, невольник".  
Что мне больше всего не понравилось в этом списке славянских имен, так это подход, например:  

> Ведослав (а) - происходит от слова Веда (Знание) и корня Слав. Славящий Веды (Знания).

 С одной стороны, вычленяется корень _вед_- (ведать) и _слав_- (слава, славить). Но _слав-_ в имени не означает, что кто-то что-то славит, а только свидетельствует, что носитель имени _Ведослав_ из знатного рода. _Ведать_ - русский глагол, но _Веды_ никакого отношения к славянам не имеют, это древнеиндийский памятник. Хотя у неоязычников другое мнение: почему у славян нет древней письменности, а у индийцев (ариев) есть, что нехорошо, чем славяне хуже? Придумывается "гипотеза": существовали славяно-арии, была древняя славяно-арийская письменность, Веды "обнаруживаются" в имени _Ведослав_. (Естественно, нет никаких доказательств славяно-ариев у историков и археологов.) Все это подводится под идеологию: "русские древнее всех, бей нерусских".   

> Велимудр - происходит от слов Мудрость и Величие. Великая мудрость, великий мудрец.

 Велимир - от слова _велий_ "большой", а не от _величие_.    

> Ярослав (а) - происходит от корней ЯР - Ярило (Солнце) и Слав - славить, славление. Славящий Ярило (Солнце).

 _Ярослав_ - от слова _ярый_, а не от _Ярило_. 
Ну и так далее.   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Ведать - русский глагол, но Веды никакого отношения к славянам не имеют, это древнеиндийский памятник.

 Имеют. Индо-европейцы одно время вторгались в Индию и оставили там множество своих следов. Точнее вся индийская культура ведёт свое происхождение от прото-индоевропейских завоевателей. Как и каста брахманов и кшатриев (жрецы и воины). 
А санскрит и русский имеют такое множество общих корней и конструкций, что случайностью просто быть не может.

----------


## Yul'a

> Ведать - русский глагол, но Веды никакого отношения к славянам не имеют, это древнеиндийский памятник.
> 			
> 		  Имеют. Индо-европейцы одно время вторгались в Индию и оставили там множество своих следов. Точнее вся индийская культура ведёт свое происхождение от прото-индоевропейских завоевателей. Как и каста брахманов и кшатриев (жрецы и воины). 
> А санскрит и русский имеют такое множество общих корней и конструкций, что случайностью просто быть не может.

 Жаль, что здесь нет смалика, который плачет горючими слезами...
Санскрит и латышский или литовский имеют точно такое же множество общих корней! И даже в английском немало соответствий можно найти (если знать изменения). 
Все дело в хронологии: индоиранцы отделились 2200 лет до н.э., а славяне где-то 500 лет до н.э. То есть на время создания Вед славяне еще не отделились от германцев, балтов и других народов. Это общепринятое мнение среди историков, археологов, историков языка.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Санскрит и латышский или литовский имеют точно такое же множество общих корней! И даже в английском немало соответствий можно найти (если знать изменения).
> Все дело в хронологии: индоиранцы отделились 2200 лет до н.э., а славяне где-то 500 лет до н.э. То есть на время создания Вед славяне еще не отделились от германцев, балтов и других народов. Это общепринятое мнение среди историков, археологов, историков языка.

 Уважаемая, у вас каша в голове. Мало того что вы абсолютно не понимаете, о чем говорите, то вы ещё и противоречите самой себе в каждом последующем посте, а также пытаетесь направить тему в другое, абсолютно не связанное русло. 
По мне вы обычный форумный тролль. 
А про отделившихся 500 лет д.н.э. славян - это просто мегаотжыг. Жгите дальше, а лучше вообще не пишите сюда ничего. 
Бугага.

----------


## randir

Yul'a, ну помоему уже доказаны факты что свастика на Руси была еще до крещения Руси , и многие области, название озер могут быть переведены со санскрита...

----------


## Yul'a

> А про отделившихся 500 лет д.н.э. славян - это просто мегаотжыг. Жгите дальше, а лучше вообще не пишите сюда ничего.
> Бугага.

 Мне нет никакого смысла быть "троллем", мне "за державу обидно"! 
То, что я пишу - общепринятая научная точка зрения, которая излагается во всех учебниках "Введение в славянскую филологию". 
О дифференциации индоевропейских народов писал, допустим, археолог Седов http://slavya.ru/trad/history/genezis/sed.htm.
А у Вас какие сведения?   ::  
И курс "История русской антропонимики" был, а то, что пишут неоязычники, мягко говоря, неточно.   

> Yul'a, ну помоему уже доказаны факты что свастика на Руси была еще до крещения Руси , и многие области, название озер могут быть переведены со санскрита...

 Да, в степной зоне России и Украины, вообще в степной части Евразии, много названий, которые оставили кочевые ираноязычные племена, в том числе Дон, Днепр и т.д. Есть находки ирано-арийской культуры на территории Урала. Свастика - распростаненный символ. 
Почему-то все носятся с идеей славяно-ариев, даже не пытаясь почитать кого-либо из специалистов по археологии, истории, топонимики, антропонимии и т.д.! 
Индийские Веды родственно русскому ведать, укр. вiдати, англ. устар. wit 'ведать', нем. wissen, прусскому waidemai, лит. veizdmi. Но никто из них не претендует на "особое" родство с санскритом.  
Извиняюсь за оффтопик. 
Если публиковать список славянских имен, то из словаря древнерусских (славянских) имен, а не с сайта неоязычников.

----------


## randir

Yul'a, а то что на севере России найдены дольмены вы об этом знаете.. Мало кто об этом знает.. Я интересовался у знакомых археологов почему.. За десятки лет север России не был изучен археологами.. Мне сказали что археология наука костная, т.е. общепринято считать что цивилизаций на севере не могло быть , только на юге и потому.. И север России не попадает под общую официальную концепцию развития мира.. И любой элемент который рушит концепцию, официальная наука старается не замечать.. Это факт...

----------

